# new videos are finally done!!!! :)



## jaybacca72 (Mar 23, 2009)

check out the kenpo school vodeos at kenpo.se on the swedish site got to reklafilmer. these are the first ones i have ever directed and edited so please give me your positive and negative feed backs. remember we were going for what a real school is like not just the top black belts working on stuff.
thanks for watching hopefully.
Jason Arnold
Canada via Sweden


----------

